# ATV Trailer



## sundance (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm looking for an ATV trailer. Found this on harbor freight. Price looks good, anyone have experience with it?

Thanks,
Sundance

View attachment 109155


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 17, 2009)

I assume you mean to use it behind your ATV...? Can't say I have personal experience with that model, but I do like the looks of the tires (fill them with Slime from the get go), and with some side boards it could make a nice little wood hauler.


----------



## sundance (Sep 17, 2009)

Sorry MNGuns.....yes, intended for towing with my ATV.


----------



## 23putts (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like you would be making lots of trips to accomplish much. I got a 4x8 my Polaris 500 pulls with ease. Hauls a little over half rank per trip.

The HF trailer looks like it would be good for tight spots.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Sep 17, 2009)

I got a 4x6 from Lowes. I use it on the Hi-way and to tow behind my 660 Grizzly.

I had to reinforce the hitch on the Grizzly after it broke, though.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 17, 2009)

As long as you have a welder go for it. 
Here's mine


----------



## Manatarms (Sep 18, 2009)

Sundance,

If I had to vote for my favorite ATV trailer this would be it:

http://www.polartrailer.com/CategoryDetail.aspx?categoryid=00cd3347-e701-468e-a628-990500b94ba2

Polar 1500 HD tandem axle

I bought mine from Northern Tool. This thing if friggin indestructable and for it's size carries lot of wood. You can litterally drop 20" oak rounds into this thing from 10 feet and nothing happens. I also like that it is plastic...no denting or rusting. Maybe the side rails will rust...but not the bed.

mark


----------



## gdhome2 (Sep 18, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> As long as you have a welder go for it.
> Here's mine



Awesome set up! Rep to you


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 18, 2009)

Manatarms said:


> Sundance,
> 
> If I had to vote for my favorite ATV trailer this would be it:
> 
> ...



to be honest that would last me a month at most. Iv had a few ill take a picture of my john deer. axles are bent rims are bent, its a mess.


----------



## TonyK (Sep 18, 2009)

Depending on the terrain this trailer would work for a large ATV. It's built really well and the dump is a huge plus. I don’t think I would want to be in front of it on a good downhill.


----------



## trouba (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is my homemade hay rack type with removable sides, made the same width as my atv so it trails good in the woods, a plus to this style is there's no tongue weight.


----------



## jcappe (Sep 18, 2009)

TonyK said:


> Depending on the terrain this trailer would work for a large ATV. It's built really well and the dump is a huge plus. I don’t think I would want to be in front of it on a good downhill.



That might be the handiest looking little trailer I've ever seen. I would love to have something like that.


----------



## goof008 (Sep 18, 2009)

Matt and truba...I like the trailers!! I might have to look into making myself one like that...no tongue weight would be great. How do those pull in the deep snow?

I use a 4'x8' now, but it can't get to all my wood piles so I have to use one of those little trailers from home depot that you can tow behind a lawn tractor. So I just load up the racks with a stack and make every trip as worth while as I can!!

Sundance, if you're going to get that kind of trialer, I'd just go to Lowe's or HD and pick up one for a garden trailer for like $125. All depends on how much wood you have to move and how much time you have!


----------



## trouba (Sep 18, 2009)

goof008 mine pulls pretty good, I use to pull it with my 250 SX 3 wheeler but if it snows much I have to pull it with my 4 wheel drive atv as it hauls alot of wood and gets pretty hevy


----------



## goof008 (Sep 18, 2009)

Are those actual trailer axles or something you put together from an old lawn tractor or something like that?


----------



## trouba (Sep 18, 2009)

I started with something like this

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200314615_200314615


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 18, 2009)

Mine tows fine even in the highest amount of snow. I have one of the bigger cc atv's. I also have a plow and keep the access roads clear with it but i can go anywhere anytime with it never had any problems getting stuck. With that trailer full one person can move it pretty easily on flat ground. 

I honestly don't know who makes it. I got it and it was just a flat boars on the axles. Its a solid frame. I welded square stock on so the 2x3s would slide in and out so i can take the sides off in a few minutes time.
I got the frame part free since it needed work but I fixed it up and its an awesome trailer. Its a good size to.


----------



## trouba (Sep 18, 2009)

matt9923 I like your tires I have been thinking about getting some wider tires for mine I'm currently running 480x8 I might have to pull the trigger on some 850x8 as it would make pulling in the mud a little easier.


----------



## Straightgrain (Sep 18, 2009)

All those trailers rated for much more than hauling wood. The only thing I don't care for on most is the short tounge. I extend the tongue at least 12" on every trailer I own. bring in ten cords every year with this one. I need a small trailer to whip around all these trees.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 18, 2009)

Straightgrain said:


> All those trailers rated for much more than hauling wood. The only thing I don't care for on most is the short tounge. I extend the tongue at least 12" on every trailer I own. bring in ten cords every year with this one. I need a small trailer to whip around all these trees.



That's a good idea i usually take 2 trips with trailer and splitter. 

You got a little convoy! LOL


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's a pic of mine from a couple years back. 500 Vinson has been replaced with a 700 King Quad. The only problems were tires that leaked, and impossible to re seat on the bead when flat, solved by a set of inner tubes, and a weak hitch tongue, still needs repair, but some 3/8 bar stock and a few minutes on the brake press will be an easy fix.

As someone mentioned earlier, the tail will wag the dog if overloaded on a snowy hillside.

The trailer is 18cuft, and stacked like this, maybe 1/5 cord on a load. I use it for mostly picking up deadfalls where I can't get the tractor in. Blocks are usually split if needed then transferred to the big farm trailer rather than hauled back to the farm (up to 1/2 mile in the back corner of the woods) on this trailer.


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 18, 2009)

Most of the cheaper ATV trailers aren't worth the $$$ for hard use. For about $200. or so you can make one up for woods work that will last. It is not rocket science.
Ours is welded up from 1 1/2" steel pipe, 2" square steel for the tongue (make it at least 3' long for maneuverability ), a Subaru axle ass'y with 13" tires, and 1" ext plywood. The 3' x 4' box has done the job for 10 years of hauling firewood out of some rough terrain mostly in winter when the ground is hard and smoother on snow. 
The only dumb move was to throw butts of frozen wood into the trailer on single or below zero days: the metal gets brittle and of course, the tongue cracked.  
The hauler is a Honda Foreman 400. Could use more power in deep snow.


----------



## Manatarms (Sep 18, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> to be honest that would last me a month at most. Iv had a few ill take a picture of my john deer. axles are bent rims are bent, its a mess.



Matt,

You might be harder on yours than I am....but mine has held up well to most of what I've thrown at it.











Yours also look to be larger than the HD 1500.

-Mark


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 19, 2009)

Manatarms said:


> Matt,
> 
> You might be harder on yours than I am....but mine has held up well to most of what I've thrown at it.
> 
> ...



Looks cool. I am hard as it get's on my stuff. I take care of it and it usually keep's up for a long time. I definitely push things to their limits but at the end of they day i have good amounts of work done vs babying things.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Sep 19, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of my little dump trailer. It was made by one of my firewood customers. I traded 10 face chord for it. It will hold 1/3 of a full chord when loaded properly, and I used it to haul over 40 full chord out of the bush last year, where the tractor wouldnt go.


----------



## MNGuns (Sep 19, 2009)

Steve NW WI said:


> Here's a pic of mine from a couple years back. 500 Vinson has been replaced with a 700 King Quad. The only problems were tires that leaked, and impossible to re seat on the bead when flat, solved by a set of inner tubes, and a weak hitch tongue, still needs repair, but some 3/8 bar stock and a few minutes on the brake press will be an easy fix.
> 
> As someone mentioned earlier, the tail will wag the dog if overloaded on a snowy hillside.
> 
> The trailer is 18cuft, and stacked like this, maybe 1/5 cord on a load. I use it for mostly picking up deadfalls where I can't get the tractor in. Blocks are usually split if needed then transferred to the big farm trailer rather than hauled back to the farm (up to 1/2 mile in the back corner of the woods) on this trailer.



I have that exact same trailer. The leaky tires were a pain in the butt for the longest time till I broke down and slimed them. Never had a problem since. I did bolt on a ball hitch to the tongue and it has held up nicely to my abuse.


----------



## wvmudder (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice trailers guys. I have been thinking about building one my self for a while now. I have a 660 Grizzly to pull one but looking at some of the examples here the first concern that comes to mind is braking. Sure an atv can pull a fair amount but what about stopping or control in hilly areas?

The most of the atv pics posted looks like the bike is overloaded. Has anyone put brakes on any of these atv utility trailers? Besides the idea of having a brake controller on an atv being pretty cool or unique, it would be nice just to have the safety factor when pulling more than the weight of your bike in bad weather or hilly terrain. Any thoughts on this?

Thanks, Dave S.


----------



## Manatarms (Sep 20, 2009)

wvmudder said:


> Nice trailers guys. I have been thinking about building one my self for a while now. I have a 660 Grizzly to pull one but looking at some of the examples here the first concern that comes to mind is braking. Sure an atv can pull a fair amount but what about stopping or control in hilly areas?
> 
> The most of the atv pics posted looks like the bike is overloaded. Has anyone put brakes on any of these atv utility trailers? Besides the idea of having a brake controller on an atv being pretty cool or unique, it would be nice just to have the safety factor when pulling more than the weight of your bike in bad weather or hilly terrain. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks, Dave S.



wvmudder, the polar trailer is rated for 1500 lbs. Not sure how much wood I had in loaded up in the pics...but it gotta be at least around there. My quad is rated to tow 1500 lbs. I think brakes would be useful, but I haven't had any problems controlling the load. 

I take it from your username your machine is probably set up with snorkles and silverbacks?

-Mark


----------



## woodchop (Sep 20, 2009)

No hills down here, if I can get it out of the woods and muddy farm fields I do not consider it overloaded.

Wagon with brakes: http://www.atvwagon.com/1600utility.html


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 20, 2009)

The home-built 3' x 4' ATV homebuilt cost a little over $200. using a Subaru axle ass'y with 13" tires. The Foreman 400 with chains will pull a full green butt load in most snow. I deflate the trailer tires to ~ 20 lbs.
The high quality, bullet-proof trailers are pricy--you could get the all-powerful MS 361  with a 28" bar for the surplus if you did the job yourself, and solve all your physical problems in one blow.

Off the topic  : when we bought this 60a Downeast woodlot in '99, the choice of small tractor with FEL, or a solid ATV was debated. Most of the small quality tractors were well over $15,000. with the FEL and skidding winch bringing the min for a 4WD tractor to over $20K. It had to be able to go in rough terrain, wet, snow, hills, blowdowns. Sure, the ATV/trailer combo is more work. No need for gym or exercise machine.  Maybe with the next big harvest ( the pulp and wood market stinks right now in the northeast ) , and the deteriorating body  will be an incentive to shell out for more mechanical advantage with a FEL tractor and winch.
Anyone have experience with small woodlot tractors ? ( Yes, "go to the Forestry and Logging" )


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 20, 2009)

woodchop said:


> No hills down here, if I can get it out of the woods and muddy farm fields I do not consider it overloaded.
> 
> Wagon with brakes: http://www.atvwagon.com/1600utility.html



Nice mudlites! They aint cheep.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 20, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> The home-built 3' x 4' ATV homebuilt cost a little over $200. using a Subaru axle ass'y with 13" tires. The Foreman 400 with chains will pull a full green butt load in most snow. I deflate the trailer tires to ~ 20 lbs.
> The high quality, bullet-proof trailers are pricy--you could get the all-powerful MS 361  with a 28" bar for the surplus if you did the job yourself, and solve all your physical problems in one blow.
> 
> Off the topic  : when we bought this 60a Downeast woodlot in '99, the choice of small tractor with FEL, or a solid ATV was debated. Most of the small quality tractors were well over $15,000. with the FEL and skidding winch bringing the min for a 4WD tractor to over $20K. It had to be able to go in rough terrain, wet, snow, hills, blowdowns. Sure, the ATV/trailer combo is more work. No need for gym or exercise machine.  Maybe with the next big harvest ( the pulp and wood market stinks right now in the northeast ) , and the deteriorating body  will be an incentive to shell out for more mechanical advantage with a FEL tractor and winch.
> Anyone have experience with small woodlot tractors ? ( Yes, "go to the Forestry and Logging" )



IMO you need both to do everything. The atv will get the wood out no problem but you have to cut in there. I skid out what i can. Its easier to cut it right where i'm splitting and stacking it. 
I want to get a kubota with FEL and backhoe and a skidding plate and winch. and and and.... Its double the price of what my atv is but its worth it.


----------



## Manatarms (Sep 20, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> IMO you need both to do everything. The atv will get the wood out no problem but you have to cut in there. I skid out what i can. Its easier to cut it right where i'm splitting and stacking it.
> I want to get a kubota with FEL and backhoe and a skidding plate and winch. and and and.... Its double the price of what my atv is but its worth it.



Kubotas are seriously handy...sort of like having a really, really strong helper.











-Mark


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 20, 2009)

Manatarms said:


> Kubotas are seriously handy...sort of like having a really, really strong helper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What model is that? I'm definitely getting the thumb.


----------



## Manatarms (Sep 20, 2009)

M59. The thumb changes everything. Better yet...I would love to get one of these:

http://www.grapples.us/newpage30.htm

The problem with the thumb is that you can't rotate. No big deal with a rock, but a PITA with logs.

-mark


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Sep 20, 2009)

Hot of the press.





Sorry no fire wood. Tire is a 30.5 by 32 General timber skid.Tandem with equalizer suspension, 2000 lb running gear with 22 by 11 by 8 knobbys. 5 by 8 deck with mesh floor and removable sides.
Big enough to haul bike and hwy legal with different rubber. 500 Polaris handles it well on out relatively flat ground.





Hauling 1000 gal tank.




Ken


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 20, 2009)

skidsteer.ca said:


> Hot of the press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its all good except the Polaris....


----------



## duane9835 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thats my kind of ATV trailer!!!


----------



## wvmudder (Sep 21, 2009)

Manatarms said:


> wvmudder, the polar trailer is rated for 1500 lbs. Not sure how much wood I had in loaded up in the pics...but it gotta be at least around there. My quad is rated to tow 1500 lbs. I think brakes would be useful, but I haven't had any problems controlling the load.
> 
> I take it from your username your machine is probably set up with snorkles and silverbacks?
> 
> -Mark



LOL, no my Grizzly is 100% stock except for a front and rear box to carry stuff around on the farm. Though the old Ford farm truck now sports rockwell axles, tractor tires, and soon to be mounted rear PTO winch!

The reason i thought about brakes is the only ground we have that is flat is hay fields, most of the wood cutting we do is on hilly ground. 

woodchop, thanks for the link, Dave S.


----------



## "Spoon" (Nov 29, 2009)

skidsteer.ca said:


> Hot of the press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where can a fella find a trailer like this? What kind of price range? Thanks.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Nov 29, 2009)

Could not really tell you. I built those myself to meet our needs. The first one had a solid steel deck but it was a little heavy. Dad uses it out on the farm and its good where he goes. The second was a expanded mesh just like the sides. Tandem 2000 lb hwy axels, springs, attaching parts rims and tires was @ $500
Seems to me at the time I would have needed $1800.00 cdn to sell it with labour and materials. But you know how the labour goes on the home built stuff. 
If you can't roll your own, I'd ask a trailer mfg about putting a tandem axel under one of their lite utility trailers in something about 5 by 8' ft. I could have added electric brakes, but they are really not needed where I go.

I would not recomend it for use in the mountains, but it is surprizing how easy the wheeler handles 1500 lbs on grades of 15% or less.
Ken


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Nov 29, 2009)

here is what i use, got it from northern tool. took a good amount of work to get it to be up to par but i wont use anything elce.


----------



## KodiakKen (Nov 30, 2009)

*on the cheap..harbor freight 4x8*










unless you are going through some really really deep stuff this works good for me. I haul the wheeler to the woods load the truck, play with wheeler, haul wheeler home. has a dump option too makes it a little easier.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Nov 30, 2009)

KodiakKen said:


> unless you are going through some really really deep stuff this works good for me. I haul the wheeler to the woods load the truck, play with wheeler, haul wheeler home. has a dump option too makes it a little easier.



You would be surprised how much better a tandem axel makes it hop over downed logs and other such obsticles. Especially with the atv style tires.

When you cross such a obsticle the atv only has lift the load 1/2 as high for the tire to jump up on top of the ledge, tree etc. Load bounces around less and pulls easier.

I see no reason a trailer like your could not be easily modified by adding a second axel though.
Ken


----------



## iCreek (Nov 30, 2009)

Around here you can find old boat, jet-ski, motorcycle or other trailers really cheap or free, gives you a good base to start with making your own. Here is mine that started off as a 3 slip motorcycle trailer, load limit 1500 lbs. We cut the 3 slip rails up and made the outer and side frames with that angle iron. All I had to round up was some plywood and bolts.


----------



## "Spoon" (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I got lucky. A while back I bought a baja bug and somebody had put a ball hitch on it. Crazy right?




Well I pulled it off. Later I sold the bug and today I saw the ball. The shaft on it is just small enough to go thru the pin hitch on my 86 Yamaha Moto 4. 
That takes care of all my problems because I have 3 different trailers I can now pull. I can't believe I did not think of that earlier.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Dec 2, 2009)

"Spoon" said:


> Well I got lucky. A while back I bought a baja bug and somebody had put a ball hitch on it. Crazy right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmm boy does that look like a bunch of fun!


----------



## genesis5521 (Dec 2, 2009)

I bought a trailer from Fleet Farm for $399.00. It will hold my 750 Suzuki King Quad ATV. It came with some low sides. I put some cheap 2 foot high OSB sides on it and now it will hold more than one full face cord of wood. It says it will hold 1500 pounds, but I've had more than that in it (not on the road). I pull it everywhere with my ATV. Check out the trailers at Fleet Farm. They seemed to have the best prices when I was checking for a trailer.


----------



## "Spoon" (Dec 2, 2009)

mx_racer428 said:


> mmmm boy does that look like a bunch of fun!


Way too much fun. The wife got jealous. Atleast when I sold it I made a little.


----------



## Crow Horse (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't have any experience with the ATV trailer from HF, however I would be cautious about it's rated payload. I have a garden cart that was rated at 1000 pounds and I don't believe I've had it loaded with half that and managed to beak all the wheels and destroy most of the bearings.

I have since replaced the rear 13" tires/wheels with 15" lawn tractor front tires, a longer axle and new quality bearings. I'm waiting for the front tires and matching spindles to arrive (God bless E-Bay) and I'll fit them in front. 

The bottom line- Look closely at the quality of the wheels. You might end up doing something similar to what I had to do.......


----------



## Shmudda (Dec 5, 2009)

I looked around high and low for a good quality ATV trailer. I finally built this unit. In fact I have built (3) different trailers, all for moving wood and stuff around the house. I wasn't paying big bucks for JUNK.

This one has a Dexter axle and wheels I bought off Ebay. The box is 36" wide x 72" long and 25" deep. It perfectly holds enough wood for my stove that will last me exactly one week, so there's no getting wood in the dark during the week.

I have about $450.00 total into it, but building this was the best thing for me. It's built hellful strong and can take a pounding, unlike the happy homeowner models found at the big box stores......

The wings in front of the tires do wonders when encountering trees. If the trailer is empty and you hit a tree it just scoots the trailer to the side and right around the tree. On another shot you can see the chainsaw holder, that is well worth the extra time and effort as it saves the saw from taking a beating on top of the wood when its time to haul.

Craig


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 5, 2009)

Shmudda said:


> I looked around high and low for a good quality ATV trailer. I finally built this unit. In fact I have built (3) different trailers, all for moving wood and stuff around the house. I wasn't paying big bucks for JUNK.
> 
> This one has a Dexter axle and wheels I bought off Ebay. The box is 36" wide x 72" long and 25" deep. It perfectly holds enough wood for my stove that will last me exactly one week, so there's no getting wood in the dark during the week.
> 
> ...



NICE!!! what is the last picture of?


----------



## Shmudda (Dec 5, 2009)

*Chainsaw Holder....*



matt9923 said:


> NICE!!! what is the last picture of?



Matt,

That is a chainsaw holder as viewed from the top. You place the bar down thru the slot and then tighten the thumb screws against the bar and it holds the saw tight and steady keeping it from bouncing around.

Craig


----------



## Dok (Dec 5, 2009)

I have to agree with the others on the benefits of the tandem wheels. My property is anything but flat and the trails I made are rough. The tandem crawls over everything. I found my trailer at a local Polaris dealer, not sure who makes it. If you aren't dealing with rough terrain, the single axle trailers back up a bit easier. The tandem wants to maintain whichever direction it is going and so requires a little more finesse. 

There are some good looking trailers in this thread! 

Dok


----------



## stovein (Dec 5, 2009)

I am surprised no one mentioned this trailer. 
http://www.qualipro.ca/trailer.htm


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Dec 6, 2009)

stovein said:


> I am surprised no one mentioned this trailer.
> http://www.qualipro.ca/trailer.htm



Thats quite a trailer.
Very flexible design and looks to be a quality unit.
But checking their prices I don't feel so bad about having over a grand in mine.
Ken


----------



## stovein (Dec 6, 2009)

Ken,it doesn't look like it has any springs either does it? It is too much money for me for my use.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like a solid walking beam.
Not sure why they would pass up off the shelf parts for build their own inferior design.
Springs provide some cushion to protect axel from damage when jumping a stump etc.


----------



## ASEMASTER (Dec 6, 2009)

*home built*

I couldn't find a trailer that fit my needs and built rugged enough, so here it is the home build. 2"x1/8 tube ,1/4 diamond plate top (I had it) axles laying around with rims and tires. and made wood side boards that can come off real easy, will hold about 1/4 cord and the atv will pull it and STOP it on my hilly land .


----------



## HuskyMike (Dec 6, 2009)

Steve NW WI said:


>




I have the same trailer only in black, got it off craigs list for $40.
It dumps and is pretty strong.

The only thing is that I can't back it up well, much harder that backing a trailer with a car or truck. After about 2 or 3 backwards jack-knifes, I just get off the ATV and pick up the trailer and point it to where I wanna back up to.


----------



## Shmudda (Dec 6, 2009)

stovein said:


> I am surprised no one mentioned this trailer.
> http://www.qualipro.ca/trailer.htm



That trailer has a weight of 825 lbs even before you begin loading it! Thats no trailer you could pull with an ATV in my opinion.......


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 6, 2009)

HuskyMike said:


> The only thing is that I can't back it up well, much harder that backing a trailer with a car or truck. After about 2 or 3 backwards jack-knifes, I just get off the ATV and pick up the trailer and point it to where I wanna back up to.



Ditto here...until another ATV nut harvester showed me how to back up with an ATV plus woods trailer with an extended tongue. 
Extend the tongue (easy weld) at least 2' -5', or more. Mine is now ~5' from the body. Go slow and don't cut hard. It works most of the time.
Your tongue looks short.opcorn:


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 6, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> Ditto here...until another ATV nut harvester showed me how to back up with an ATV plus woods trailer with an extended tongue.
> Extend the tongue (easy weld) at least 2' -5', or more. Mine is now ~5' from the body. Go slow and don't cut hard. It works most of the time.
> Your tongue looks short.opcorn:



I don't see how your having that much trouble? Mine (first page) is a PITA but single axles are easy. Am i missing something?


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I don't see how your having that much trouble? Mine (first page) is a PITA but single axles are easy. *Am i missing something?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yes.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 6, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> matt9923 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how your having that much trouble? Mine (first page) is a PITA but single axles are easy. *Am i missing something?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 6, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> logbutcher said:
> 
> 
> > What?
> ...


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 6, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> matt9923 said:
> 
> 
> > The fact of another experience over many years with many others doing the same: working the woods with an ATV, and a single axle trailer. And the partial solution of extending the tongue---single AND double axle trailers. Experience.
> ...


----------



## HuskyMike (Dec 6, 2009)

Well part of the trouble is the short tongue. the other part I think is that when the trailer is empty, it is pretty light. So when backing up. a wheel will hit on a stick, rock or something and slow up that tire causing the trailer to turn when not wanted. It also will ride on things rather than going over stuff because of the weight. Other than that, $40 WELL spent.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 6, 2009)

HuskyMike said:


> Well part of the trouble is the short tongue. the other part I think is that when the trailer is empty, it is pretty light. So when backing up. a wheel will hit on a stick, rock or something and slow up that tire causing the trailer to turn when not wanted. It also will ride on things rather than going over stuff because of the weight. Other than that, $40 WELL spent.



Ok, understood. Made it sound like you just couldn't do it. Iv had the same problems but mine usually had 4x as much as it should, ill get a picture of it, axle bent tires hitting the side, mangled rim....


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 7, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> logbutcher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the issue, iv had many trailers and yes that particular can be A PITA the first time but not being able to figure it out don't make *seance* to me?
> ...


----------

